# INSERT INTO Problem mit HSQLDB



## EagleEye (16. Sep 2005)

ich hab eine Tabelle konten und will etwas in sie einfügen

```
INSERT INTO konten(id,name,anhangtrenner,replyadresse,replyname,speicherort,enablekontobild,kontobildfile,popserveradresse,popsererport,popserverusername,popserverpass,apop,
mailcheckatstart,enablemailchecktimer,mailchecktimertime,smtpserver_id,enableserverlog,enableserverloglimit,serverloglimit,serverlogentity,onlyheader,enableonlyheaderlimit,onlyheaderlimit,
deletbigmail,readmailonly,enabledeletmailafteronserver,deletmailafteronserver,enablemarkmailread,markmailreadtime,enablemarkreadinwindow,cleanwasteonexit,playsound,
soundfile,notification_id,enablesendinsend,sendinsend,enablesendinotherdir,sendinotherdir,enablesendbccadress,sendbccadress,enabledraftindraft,draftindraft,enabledraftinotherdir,
draftintoherdir)VALUES(1,'ads@aass','############',null,null,'konten',false,null,'mail.aass',110,null,null,false,false,true,10,5,false,false,200,0,false,false,200,false,false,false,7,
true,2,false,false,true,null,0,true,-1,false,null,false,null,true,-1,false,null);
```
und das meckert es dann

```
java.sql.SQLException: Integrity constraint violation - no parent SYS_FK_52 table: KONTEN
	at org.hsqldb.jdbc.Util.sqlException(Unknown Source)
	at org.hsqldb.jdbc.jdbcStatement.fetchResult(Unknown Source)
```

Achja und ich benutz HSQLDB


----------



## DP (16. Sep 2005)

ja du hast irgendwelche constraints angelegt die nicht ausgeführt werden können


----------



## EagleEye (16. Sep 2005)

nö ich benutz nur einfaches SQL da sind nur 2 Fremdschlüssel drin mehr nicht


----------



## DP (16. Sep 2005)

genau. und der SYS_FK_52 fällt auf die fresse weil die zugehörige tabelle oder feld nicht existiert oder so...


----------



## EagleEye (16. Sep 2005)

ja ich hab mit dem Admintool schon nachgesehn aber diesen Key seh ich nirgends


----------



## EagleEye (16. Sep 2005)

ahhh moment da hab ich ne idee *g


----------



## EagleEye (16. Sep 2005)

ahh es klappt 
du hast mich daran erinnert das es noch 2 FKs gibt die aber nicht auf eine andere Tabelle verweisen sondern auch auf die Konten Tabelle und diese hatten noch -1 als Inhalt und das war der Fehler 
aber danke für die mühe


----------



## DP (16. Sep 2005)

genau. und bein nächsten mal zeige ich dir wie man die edit-funktion nutzt


----------



## EagleEye (16. Sep 2005)

ochne nich soviel Wissen auf einmal


----------

